# READ FIRST: Thread starting tips



## Raaabo (Oct 12, 2010)

When posting in this forum, remember the following:

*What should be posted here:*
Ask for buying advice on monitors, TVs or any sort of display device... projectors, for example, are also to be spoken about here.

*What shouldn't be posted here:*
This is not a place to discuss cellphone displays, or tablet displays, etc. That will be in the relevant section... 

*Remember to search first:*
Someone might already have posted about the product model you're interested in, so a search will save you and us a lot of time.

*Thread tips:*
When creating a thread, also remember to use a short and simple thread title. It's best to use the <brand> <model number> naming convention.
For example, "Apple iPhone 4G" is a lot better than, say, "Help! should i buy the 4g apple iphone???!?"
This will make your thread easier to find and more people will reply to it.

_Disclaimer: The views here are of the members, and not of Team Digit (unless the member is part of the Team Digit usergroup)_


----------

